# Am I the only one who is disappointed with the Naked palettes?



## Monica (Mar 8, 2014)

I recently bought the Naked 2 palette and played around with a few of the colors and was just like super disappointed in the finish of the shadows. It seemed like the colors were so GLITTERY. I like some shimmer, don't get me wrong, but for a "naked" or "natural" look I don't want glitter all over my face. So, I thought maybe it's just the shades I don't like, and I bought the Naked 3 palette. I still can't get much color payoff with the lighter shades (they seem to be all shimmer) and I would've really liked to see more matte colors included. Also, I got my naked 3 like this: 



  One of the pans came loose from the palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone else have this problem? I'm going to exchange it but I was just wondering if this was common. 

  Tell me what I'm doing wrong ladies!! Is there a way to fall in love with these colors? I have the Naked Basics palette and it is currently my favorite!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 8, 2014)

I have the first one they gave out and love it. There is not a problem with glitter in that one. Much shimmer in some of the shadows, but I like that.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 8, 2014)

I bought the first one and ended up selling it. Didn't like it and didn't see what all the hype is about either. The shadows had a smooth texture, I give them that, but they were really shimmery, and I didn't like how they looked on my eyes. I also felt they were a little irritating.
  MAC shadows last a lot longer on me and are easier to work with, so I'll stick to buying those.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 8, 2014)

I have Naked 1 and 2, and I like them, but I also wish they had more matte shades. Not to mention each palette has one glittery shade notorious for fallout (Sidecar in 1, YDK in 2).  I never bought Naked Basics or Naked 3 -- the former because I think some of the shades are similar to ones in 1 and 2 (particularly 1) and I wish it included 12 colours like the other Nakeds, the latter because it is way too rosy for my tastes and I'm interested only in the last two colours.  That said, if I didn't own any of the Naked palettes already, I wouldn't buy them now, I don't think. (Definitely not Naked 1; I think I'd still go for Naked 2.) I'd be more apt to go for the LORAC Pro palette, the NARSissist palette, or the recently-lauched Paula's Choice The Nude Mattes palette (what I think Naked Basics should have been).


----------



## Monica (Mar 8, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> That said, if I didn't own any of the Naked palettes already, I wouldn't buy them now, I don't think. (Definitely not Naked 1; I think I'd still go for Naked 2.) I'd be more apt to go for the LORAC Pro palette, the NARSissist palette, or the recently-lauched Paula's Choice The Nude Mattes palette (what I think Naked Basics should have been).


  I just bought the Lorac Pro palette! I haven't used it yet but I'm going to play around with it tonight. Have you tried any of the other naked products? (foundation, lip glosses, blush)


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2014)

I only have the little Naked one.. the one with all neutrals/matte shades.. lol.  I love it a lot.  I would NOT buy any of the Nakeds .. 1, 2 or 3 -- they are loaded with shimmer which for me, is unusable.

  I do love the Lorac unzipped palette and use it a lot.. it has some sheen/lite shimmer shades but usable for night for me.. but the reddish browns and nudes are great.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 8, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I just bought the Lorac Pro palette! I haven't used it yet but I'm going to play around with it tonight. Have you tried any of the other naked products? (foundation, lip glosses, blush)


  I've swatched the foundation (like the texture, don't know for certain if I have a match in it, also not sure about the coverage, don't live near enough to a Sephora or Ulta to go ask for a sample), but I don't own it or any of the other Naked products. (I am kind of intrigued by the setting powder, but I've got others I need to finish first.)


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 8, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I recently bought the Naked 2 palette and played around with a few of the colors and was just like super disappointed in the finish of the shadows. It seemed like the colors were so GLITTERY. I like some shimmer, don't get me wrong, but for a "naked" or "natural" look I don't want glitter all over my face. So, I thought maybe it's just the shades I don't like, and I bought the Naked 3 palette. I still can't get much color payoff with the lighter shades (they seem to be all shimmer) and I would've really liked to see more matte colors included. Also, I got my naked 3 like this:
> 
> One of the pans came loose from the palette.   Anyone else have this problem? I'm going to exchange it but I was just wondering if this was common.   Tell me what I'm doing wrong ladies!! Is there a way to fall in love with these colors? I have the Naked Basics palette and it is currently my favorite!!


  Ugh. All the little trays seemed loose in mine. I just didn't like the shimmer. Loved the names, the buttery textures, but I never used them and sold them.  I don't understand the hype for me anyway.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 8, 2014)

I was never impressed by the Naked palletes and never purchased any of them.  Smashbox, Too Faced, and Inglot have much better quality palletes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 11, 2014)

I love the first and third one. The second seems like a bore. I haven't had any problems with the quality and I find them to be better than the individual UD shadows. The palettes would be better with a couple more matte shades but that's my only quibble with them. I'm always surprised to hear about pigmentation problems for some since they show up great and last long on my deeper skin. No product has universal acclaim, though.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 14, 2014)

I only own the Naked 3. After hearing about the others so much I thought I'd try it.  I think I've used it  twice.  The shadows are too powdery for my taste.  I have the Vice 2 palette and like it much more. I did get a sample of their foundation and I did like it.  I may try it when I use up the one that I'm using now (mufe's mat velvet).


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't own any but now after reading about them I'm thinking I don't want any I may buy the naked basic only because I don't really wear alot of eyeshadow and it has just the basics


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I recently bought the Naked 2 palette and played around with a few of the colors and was just like super disappointed in the finish of the shadows. It seemed like the colors were so GLITTERY. I like some shimmer, don't get me wrong, but for a "naked" or "natural" look I don't want glitter all over my face. So, I thought maybe it's just the shades I don't like, and I bought the Naked 3 palette. I still can't get much color payoff with the lighter shades (they seem to be all shimmer) and I would've really liked to see more matte colors included. Also, I got my naked 3 like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my naked three had several loose pans...


----------



## Spectacular (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought the naked 1 for my mom (now there's a disturbing sentence, lol) and I've swatched it quite a few times and tbh I don't much get the hype either. I can understand its a good neutral eye shadow palette and there is enough variety that its user friendly. That being said I don't know how that single palette was so amazing that they had to make 3 more. 

  I didn't feel that the Naked 1 was too glittery but if you feel it is I'd suggest you avoid the Naked 3, I liked the idea of rose shades and swatched that one eagerly and my hand just looked like a lovely rose disco ball. I do kinda want to swatch the mini naked or basic naked or whatever its called because it does seem to have some really good natural shades, but yeah...different strokes for different folks I suppose. Now if you want to see me excited I'm pacing around just waiting for the Electric Palette.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought the naked 1 palette. i didnt like it.  gave it to my aunt sometime later. 

  i would really like an all mattes naked palette. Yes i know they have one but the color selection in it is bad. it has 3 highlighters and one is Walk of shame which they were giving for free with a palette(thats how i got it). it has Faint, foxy which are  permanent, then naked2 too similar to naked . who the hell put all those colors together!? Boring!!!

  i do have some of their matte singles and i luv them. they are soo good. they should do more mattes.


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I bought the naked 1 palette. i didnt like it.  gave it to my aunt sometime later.
> 
> i would really like an all mattes naked palette. Yes i know they have one but the color selection in it is bad. it has 3 highlighters and one is Walk of shame which they were giving for free with a palette(thats how i got it). it has Faint, foxy which are  permanent, then naked2 too similar to naked . who the hell put all those colors together!? Boring!!!
> 
> i do have some of their matte singles and i luv them. they are soo good. they should do more mattes.


  I agree! I ADORE the naked basics palette! I would love one similar with rosey tones or even one with like pastels that would be gorgeous!


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't own any naked palettes, I bought the 1st one when it first came out then ended up returning it because it is just wayyy too shimmery for me and the fallout is ridic. Yes the shades and texture are very nice and it definitely is a great starter palette, but I'd rather just create my own palette using bobbi brown shadows or mac. I feel like they are better quality to me.


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I agree! I ADORE the naked basics palette! I would love one similar with rosey tones or even one with like pastels that would be gorgeous!


I think the Naked basics palette is awesome and would love more warm, rosey tones as well!


----------



## Monica (Apr 4, 2014)

Update: I swapped my Naked 3 palette with a girl for a Smashbox Full Exposure palette. Let me tell you ladies, SMASHBOX DID IT RIGHT! Its freaking amazing! I love the colors, it has plenty of matte colors and the glittery colors still have enough pigment to look colored and not just like straight glitter. Do yourselves a favor and pick it up if you haven't!


----------



## tutibemyname (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the first palette, but despise the 3rd one. Color payoff wasnt that great for me. I just bought the vice 2 palette and love it. The pinks in that worked much better for me


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought 1, 3, and the basics and returned all three of them. Me and the NAKEDs just aren't meant to be. I love UD but I'd rather buy a single or two in colors I actually like that vary wildly than 12 colors that are so. close. to. one. another. I have and love the LORAC Pro and Unzipped palettes. I also love my Stila in the Light palette. I could have kept basics but I thought I could put that money to better use.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

I have owned the first one but I didn't like it as much and thought I was the odd one who is always like opposite to everyone! I sold my first one, then when Naked 3 came out, I got that and I absolutely adore the colors! Downside is, my Nake3 came broken, like yours. Like the tin case is just not sturdy! But it doesn't bother me much


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have all of the Naked palettes and use them quite often, but I hate that I always have to reach for different mattes because there just aren't enough in the palettes. Also, there is a glitter bomb shade in all three of them that I absolutely cannot stand. I love glitter, but I don't feel the need to have them in my everyday neutrals palettes. I honestly think I would be a lot happier if UD would release a full-size Naked palette with nothing but matte shades.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 17, 2014)

I almost bought the first one, but before I pressed the button, a friend of mine bought one so I could test the colors a bit before ordering. However, I didn't like the texture and didn't order it. I liked the colors of #2 more, but I didn't order it because I thought the texture probably was the same as in #1.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 17, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> I liked the colors of #2 more, but I didn't order it because I thought the texture probably was the same as in #1.


  Most of the shadows in the Naked 2 I have are easy to work with. The only one that's a bit difficult to work with is Tease. (If you like the colour of that one, go for MAC Quarry or Makeup Geek Unexpected. I own the latter and it's fab.) And then you have YDK which, much like Sidecar in Naked, is fallout city.  Anyhoo. If you like the colours but are concerned about the quality, there are options.  http://myeyeshadowconsultant.com/2012/09/04/mac-dupes-for-urban-decays-naked2-palette/  This lists MAC dupes for shades, but I think you may be able to find closer dupes in other brands.  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/coastal-scents-revealed-palette/  Seems to me like Coastal Scents' Revealed palette is like a mix of favoured shades from the first two Naked palettes.


----------



## infinitize (May 7, 2014)

I had naked1 palette and ended up returning it. 
  maybe my expectations were too high, but I didn't understand the hype. 
  I have Asian smaller eyes, so I tend to prefer the natural, soft look. I do like shimmers, but I found that the naked palette's shades gave "metallic glitters"
  I looked too "sharp" and "over done" with this palette.. almost like something I would only use if I were to go clubbing. 
  The burgundy color in the pan when swatched wasn't burgundy but some kind of a color with heavy metallic silver in them.. 

  the lasting power and the texture was amazing though..very blendable, non creasing, and soft to touch.


----------

